# how often do you get a tip?



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I have given almost 40 rides so far, only 4 of them actually offered a tip.
I'm generally nice and friendly, I only chat with those who give me the "chatty" attitude, some just sit in the back seat and I feel like they don't want to talk so I just turn the radio on to get rid of the Awkward silence 
P.S I always offer chocolate


----------



## Chap (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow that sucks. I've gotten a tip in every single ride. Usually they are only $1, but at least its something. Maybe its the area. From friends I know in NC that worked in food hospitality it sounds like they don't tip well there.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have 33 rides and one tip, been offered a few other times but told them it wasn't neccasary, the tip I got the person was very insistent.....


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chap said:


> Wow that sucks. I've gotten a tip in every single ride. Usually they are only $1, but at least its something. Maybe its the area. From friends I know in NC that worked in food hospitality it sounds like they don't tip well there.


The $1 amounts shown are pitched in from Lyft.


----------



## Chap (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahhhh. If thats the case then I've only gotten 1 tip, but I'm a really new driver with only 4 rides under my belt.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> The $1 amounts shown are pitched in from Lyft.


I used to think that the $1 added was a tip too, I was like wow people are so generous XD


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chap said:


> Ahhhh. If thats the case then I've only gotten 1 tip, but I'm a really new driver with only 4 rides under my belt.


That's not bad. It sort of depends on your city, the time of day, and the area you are driving.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

grams777 said:


> The $1 amounts shown are pitched in from Lyft.


Could you explain this in further detail? I went through the Lyft support page and couldn't find anything referencing that Lyft pays the $1 tip.

If this is indeed accurate, then my passengers hardly tip at all. I've noticed the ones that do go over the $1 tip are passengers who are expensing the ride as a business expense. I guess if it's not out of their pocket, might as well tip better on behalf of the company they work for.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

champ.49er said:


> Could you explain this in further detail? I went through the Lyft support page and couldn't find anything referencing that Lyft pays the $1 tip.
> 
> If this is indeed accurate, then my passengers hardly tip at all. I've noticed the ones that do go over the $1 tip are passengers who are expensing the ride as a business expense. I guess if it's not out of their pocket, might as well tip better on behalf of the company they work for.


The $1.00 per trip is a Spring/Summer bonus that Lyft has been paying. Even though it is a bonus it shows up in the tip column, so actual tips are anything over the $1.00. If the tip shows up in green it means that part of that amount was Prime Time Tip. Makes it kind of challenging to figure out what was actual tip and what was PTT, but if you know the PTT % and take into account the $1.00 bonus you can figure out if you got an actual tip.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

So far, every Lyft rider has tipped me. I think if you looking for "cash" tips you are doing it wrong. If the subject of tipping ever comes up, I always explain how to tip in the application. It's simple, it's easy, and will most always result in bigger tips then having the rider dig through their pockets for ones.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Crownan said:


> So far, every Lyft rider has tipped me. I think if you looking for "cash" tips you are doing it wrong. If the subject of tipping ever comes up, I always explain how to tip in the application. It's simple, it's easy, and will most always result in bigger tips then having the rider dig through their pockets for ones.


I never receive cash tips anyway, still the number of passengers who tip is extremely low, I offer chocolate and water, they can at least show some appreciation..
Honestly lately I have been getting some really rude passengers, and today I had to wait 10 mins for someone to show up, I had to cancel, some passengers treat me as if I'm their slave or something...


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Remember, Lyft pick up policy is wait 3 min, phone call, then cancel if you can't reach them or they are not ready. Cancel - No Show should get you $5 and you move on.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I debated on answering your second point, rudeness. My part in this whole play of ride sharing companies is just the cog that does the picking up and dropping off. Customers get in and get out. I actually do not care if they are rude, smelly, bossy or just generally unpleasant. They can treat me however they want, I still get paid. And if they cause damage to my ride, I photo it along with the receipts for the cleaning or whatever (I use the best, most expensive services I can find) and I get reimbursed, usually from their pocket.

My advice, quit being an uppity driver complaining about your fares. That is what makes Taxi drivers so unpleasant in my opinion. And they are just driving rented cars. Be more open to all the facets of humanity and your driving will be stress free, even fun.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Remember, Lyft pick up policy is wait 3 min, phone call, then cancel if you can't reach them or they are not ready. Cancel - No Show should get you $5 and you move on.


I don't think this is not in effect yet. I think this policy comes into play at the end of the month. Currently, you still have to wait for them to cancel after 5 mins to get the cancellation fee.

To answer the OP's question, about 70% of my passengers add an extra tip via the app. Most of the time it's an extra dollar or two (Yes, this is in addition to the $1 spring/summer bonus) but the highest is probably about $8. I offer water, candy and gum and carry around a doodle book with me. 50% of riders who sit up front like to doodle in. Even those who don't doodle, think it's a great idea and it opens up a conversation piece. If they sit in the back, I rarely bust out the doodle book unless they about it. Folks who sit in the back tend to want a less chatty ride, which is fine by me too.

New users always ask how things work and I usually walk them through how to tip and that you get fireworks in the app if you tip a certain. Most of the time they do it infront of me to see the fireworks. This is kinda nice cause then I can see how much they tip and thank them in person. It's always bothered me that I can't go back and thank the person the next day if I see they leave me a nice tip in the daily summary.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

If the "tip" is in green on your statement, that's from Prime Time bonus. I don't think they take commission on that. I also think it's a little confusing if you get a Prime Time AND a rider tip, don't remember how that shows up.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> If the "tip" is in green on your statement, that's from Prime Time bonus. I don't think they take commission on that. I also think it's a little confusing if you get a Prime Time AND a rider tip, don't remember how that shows up.


The tip will show up as green if any part of it included a PTT.

It is correct that even when they start taking their percentage again, they will not take any of the tip. It is illegal to take any of the tip as Uber has learned thru the pending multimillion lawsuit.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

When I first started I had no idea that tips would be good. Some of this IS primetime but I am getting a hell of a lot more in the tip column than when I started 5 months ago. I think I have honed my service level to where it needs to be. I still make wrong turns and get some *****y riders but I'm laughing all teh way to the bank I only have to deal with them a small amount of my day and there is always a bubbly happy drunk around the corner


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

So far, only 14% of the time I got tipped (Orlando)


----------



## Jan (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't get a lot of tips but got one saturday where the fare was 15.00 and they tipped me 20.00 . Gotta to love the sloppy well endowed heavy drinkers.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

Being a Lyft driver has actually changed my approach to tipping. As a customer at restaurants or any other place that customarily tips, I find myself tipping more than I usually do. This is due to me now being in the shoes of others who relies on tips for a majority of their wage. I've noticed the riders who rely on tips also tip more than riders who don't rely on tips.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Jan said:


> Don't get a lot of tips but got one saturday where the fare was 15.00 and they tipped me 20.00 . Gotta to love the sloppy well endowed heavy drinkers.


Um do you mean well off rather than well endowed? I mean I'm not judging I'm just asking


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Um do you mean well off rather than well endowed? I mean I'm not judging I'm just asking


I too like the well endowed heavy drinkers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

champ.49er said:


> Being a Lyft driver has actually changed my approach to tipping. As a customer at restaurants or any other place that customarily tips, I find myself tipping more than I usually do. This is due to me now being in the shoes of others who relies on tips for a majority of their wage. I've noticed the riders who rely on tips also tip more than riders who don't rely on tips.


Agreed. I have often had people tell me when I tell them it isn't necessary that they know that and then reveal that they are in a service business as a valet or hair dresser, etc.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Agreed. I have taken a few Lyfts myself in the past week due to a busy week at my day job that prevents me from driving. I have also found myself tipping more than usual. Though I like to tip using the "Add a tip" function after I get the email receipt. That way, they get to see my tip itemized in the daily summary. A bit egotistical I know, but I like the drivers to see more clearly who's been tipping them.

I've also handed the drivers a Starburst or two that I normally keep for my riders.


----------



## Jan (Aug 7, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Um do you mean well off rather than well endowed? I mean I'm not judging I'm just asking


Both!!!! well off and endowed


----------



## Jan (Aug 7, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I too like the well endowed heavy drinkers.


----------

